# Double Wide Add On



## addman8 (Feb 14, 2007)

I am looking for any resources anyone knows of regarding adding on to a stick built double wide. Anyone done it or know anyone who has?

thanks


----------



## LennyV-NHSNOLA (Nov 22, 2006)

You might want to Google 'adding on to a mobile home'. I did this search and there are actually quite a few "articles" on the topic.

http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=adding on to a mobile home


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

In my state (NM) mobile homes are regulated by a different division of state government than construction. They have different rules, different codes, different inspection processes, different inspectors. I've been called about doing these in the past. I pass. This is a can of worms I don't want to open.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

thom, the same applies here. They are considered vehicles, have to be licensed, registered, etc.

Under the right condtions they can move faster than many cars. :laughing:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

teetor, you say under the right conditions they can move faster than cars. Is that hurricane conditions?


----------



## LennyV-NHSNOLA (Nov 22, 2006)

And then the turbocharger kicks in with a tornado!


----------

